# startx sends my monitor to sleep



## riotnrrd (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a FreeBSD 9 box with an onboard Intel graphics chipset and a Samsung SyncMaster 913v monitor. I have built what I thought was a sane config, but when I run [CMD=""]Xorg -config xorg.conf -retro[/CMD] all that happens is that the monitor goes to sleep.

I tried switching the driver from Intel to VESA, but I get the same result. I have seen the suggestion to run xrandr remotely after setting the DISPLAY environment variable, but that just hangs until I Ctrl-C it.

The X client is running, because I can bring up applications on remote X servers, but this doesn't really do much for me.

Any suggestions? Config file below, log attached. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option  "DontZap"       "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Samsung"
        ModelName    "SyncMaster913v"
        HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0
        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
        Option      "dpms"
        Modeline "1280x1024@69" 140.00 1280 1312 1840 1872 1024 1044 1056 1076
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]
        Option     "DRI"  "true"                # [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "intel"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
        Option "ModeValidation" "NoDFPNativeResolutionCheck"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth     24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     4
                Modes    "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     8
                Modes    "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     15
                Modes    "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     16
                Modes    "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes    "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2012)

Remove these and try again:

```
HorizSync    30.0 - 81.0
        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
        Modeline "1280x1024@69" 140.00 1280 1312 1840 1872 1024 1044 1056 1076
```


----------



## riotnrrd (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks SirDice. I tried that, but the results are the same. Those lines came from auto-configuration, but they do also match the monitor's specs.

Also thanks to DutchDaemon for the edit tip, I shall bear it in mind. /me hides his face in shame for the newbie error


----------



## Hawk (Feb 26, 2012)

I had the same problem and read through http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852. I noticed you're using the intel driver as well, but you "switched" over to vesa. Now I'm not the brightest crayon in the box, but I fixed mine by changing from intel to vesa in the xorg.conf.new then:

```
mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Amazing that I worked on this problem for 2 days google'ing "FreeBSD blank screen", looking through the FreeBSD Handbook, etc. and I finally "think" I came across the solution by "man xorg.conf". Figures.

If this doesn't work for you, good luck.


----------

